# Dog Carting



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone participate in Dog Carting? Do you know someone who does?

I think it would be interesting and fun. But I have no idea where to start. 

My idea is this:

There is guy here that gives Buggy rides (think horse and buggy) through town. I would like to build a buggy that my dogs could pull and give kids hay rides  Decorate the cart up for the holidays. I could walk along side it as I wouldn't want the cart to be too heavy for 2 GSD's but I really think it would be a blast, not to mention give my dogs a job


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

A friend of mine competes with her Newfoundlands and they love it. I did competetive weight pulling with a previous gsd and she loved to pull, I was thinking of doing carting with my boy now as it seems almost too easy to teach but the startup costs are high. To buy a proper cinch harness and then make/buy a cart, I haven't been bothered. 
You can order a nice weight pulling or xback harness though and they can pull a sled or cart with that but the steering is somewhat dangerous. Much better with a proper cart and harness.
Google draft dog. Most of the stuff you find will be about Newfies or berners but there is some good info out there.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I built a draft cart from scrap lumber in my garage and a set of $20 wheels. I had to buy some sturdy screws, too. 

The siwash harness costs $64. Harness

It is helpful to have instructions on how to get started. Dogs get startled by the cart shafts. There is a DVD you can buy, and there used to be a really good carting yahoo group. I gave my DVD away. The information on there can be found online (I think). 

If you want a cart big enough for kids (4 wheels?) that could cost you, unless you have good building skills.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is all the information you need on training. It's the same as what is on the DVD. 

Intro to CARTING


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I met a judge this summer who was an absolute doll. I even got to handle her dog a bit. The people who complain about snobby show people have absolutely never talked to this woman. We ended up spending that weekend and the next two together she was such a fountain of friendly knowledge.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is the recommended place for wheels. My wheels look like the $25 ones.  I guess the price is per wheel. 

Pneumatic | Spoked Wheels | Tires + Wheels | Northern Tool + Equipment

Here is the yahoo group. It covers all forms of carting, drafting, and driving. 

Carting-L : Carting-L is a discussion group for carting and potential carting enthusiasts to exchange ideas


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info and links  After I posted this I started feeling over whelmed with the idea. LOL

Part of the reason for that is the cost, of course, but more than that it is all that it would take training wise. Both of my dogs are 5 years old. I would need to build a cart first, then spend the spring and summer training my dogs so obviously this Holiday season is out, but that means my dogs would be close to 6 yrs by the time I could even think of doing this. 

Is that too old, too late to start them? They are healthy and strong and loving but like any 'mom' I am a worrier.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

angelas said:


> I met a judge this summer who was an absolute doll. I even got to handle her dog a bit. The people who complain about snobby show people have absolutely never talked to this woman. We ended up spending that weekend and the next two together she was such a fountain of friendly knowledge.


Glad you enjoyed yourself, but What does this have to do with my topic?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Does this cart look like it would be too heavy for 2 German Shepherds?


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Not too heavy for 2 GSD. It looks like I could pull it easily. Make sure you understand how the harness works for pulling and breaking. For pulling the dog is attached to a tree that helps to distribute the dog's natural cadence. For breaking, there is usually an attachment on the poles that prevents the wagon from "riding up" on the dog when stopping or going down hills. 

Now you have me considering buying a 4 wheel wagon from dogworks.com for Christmas.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

FlyAway said:


> Not too heavy for 2 GSD. It looks like I could pull it easily. Make sure you understand how the harness works for pulling and breaking. For pulling the dog is attached to a tree that helps to distribute the dog's natural cadence. For breaking, there is usually an attachment on the poles that prevents the wagon from "riding up" on the dog when stopping or going down hills.
> 
> Now you have me considering buying a 4 wheel wagon from dogworks.com for Christmas.


Cool! Thank you  I am almost thinking this might be a bit too ambitious for me, but it sure would be a fun, exciting and interesting experience. 

In the wagon I pictured, perhaps I could ride too? It worries me cause I am 150lbs, plus add a kid or two and the weight of the wagon. But I am also thinking one way to approach this endeaver is to talk to the fellow how gives the Horse and Buggy rides. Who knows, he might just think this would be a great idea and help me build it 

Once it is built, I think the toughest part will be training my dogs. 

Who knows, I might have to raise two more dogs in my future to train into it as the grow up  So you get a new cart, I get new dogs(maybe)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you want something a little simpler, there are carts out there that are basically just a seat on wheels. 

For just carting/drafting not carrying a person, you can get a beginner's type 2-wheeled cart for a fairly low price, or a nicer one for a little bit more.

I did some carting with my Golden Retriever, a friend of mine built her a cart out of wood but it ended up being really heavy. I went to dog camp with my GSD a few years ago and they had a carting trainer and he was able to give us a short lesson, and Bianca had never done carting before so I wasn't sure how far we'd get. However in that short time, it was maybe 30-45 minutes, we went from her never having seen a cart before, introduced the harness, introduced the cart and actually had her pulling the cart on her own during that time! Of course we went through each step you would normally go through (just putting the harness on, showing her the cart, having her walk next to the cart, hooking her up, having her walk with the cart behind her but not pulling it, having her pull it but with us holding it, etc...) but she breezed through each one so quickly and was so comfortable with it that we were able to get her from zero to pulling the cart in that short lesson. So it may not take as long as you think to train them, depending on the dog's personality and comfort level. My Golden I went slowly, introducing her to the cart, having her pull milk jugs and so on like the "Intro to Carting" site's instruction say. Of course you also have to train the commands for slow down/speed up, go, stop, and turns after that, but I always teach my dogs commands that mean to slow down, speed up and stop anyway even without the carting so I pretty much just need to add the left/right turns...

One thing about having you in the wagon, you will have to do a lot more training if you want to actually do "driving" because they will be on their own without you holding a leash and walking with them to guide them along. I also found my Golden didn't like to pull if I was behind her, I think it was because her training to not pull on the leash was so ingrained so she would only pull the cart if I was next to her or in front of her.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Chicago Canine Thank you for the input! 

The more I think about it, with the two I have now anyway, I would have to walk next to them and lead them. Not so much because pulling would be an issue, because at 5 yrs old they still pull on the leash,, but due to not having any previous commands like slow down, go, etc and they would likely try to go where ever their hearts desired. I know the cart itself would prevent some of that with the way they are hooked up to it, but then my next issue would be if they saw another dog and tried to act out. 

So if I do pursue this, I see myself getting a lot of exercise too


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

There are a lot of fun videos on Youtube where you can see all breeds pulling all kinds of vehicles. I remember one of a woman with a GSD and a sulky. Though, I don't think it's far for my dogs to be pulling me around when I am capable of walking and need the exercize. 

(HEEHEE, I just placed my order for the Small Dogworks Wagon. That is going to be so much fun!)


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> (HEEHEE, I just placed my order for the Small Dogworks Wagon. That is going to be so much fun!)


Which one?


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

The "Little Wagon" $299. 

Dog Works Wagons


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

A 2 wheeled cart is easier to train than 4 wheeled, they are more stable and easier to turn and back up for the dog. Personally if you don't require a 4 wheeled one I'd go with a 2 wheeled cart at least in the beginning. This generally doesn't work for having human passengers though, except for certain specially made for that...

You can get a nice beginners cart here:
Carts | allthingsbiothane.com
BernerPaw Carts and Wagons

If you are building a 4 wheeled wagon make surety axel is the type where the wheels stay in place rather than rotating together underneath the wagon which can be unstable and cause tipping.
Like this, this is the type you don't want:
http://images.babyage.com/icons/loc...radio-flyer-radio-flyer-trav-ler-wagon-22.jpg


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Chicago Canine...I went to that first link and found the harnesses. I watched the video showing the difference between parade and siwash harnesses here Working Harnesses | allthingsbiothane.com

All I could think was "oh my word...I should give up before I start because Nadia will never hold still to get a harness on like that dog does!" LOL She would be the most likely dog I have to be able to pull well. Zisso is not a pwerhouse like her, but would hold still for the harness.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

My dogs all obey the "stay" command. If they are standing, stay means that paws do not move from where they are. I have a funny photo series of one of my puppies in a "stay. His 4 feet never move, but the rest of his body is all over the place.


----------

